# Species of Moss?



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

So I came across this in Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/LUFFY-Coco-Mini-Moss-Decorative/dp/B014888WSG/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8. They say it isn't java moss and that it is called mini aquarium moss. Can anyone identify the species and if they have ever used it before in terrariums?


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Mar 23, 2012)

If you look at the reviews and questions on the Amazon page it sounds like its just regular java moss tied to a coconut. It also sounds like a lot of people got a bunch of dead moss


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah, I guess I have to buy something else. Thanks though!


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Mar 23, 2012)

The java would work, I would just buy it from a local source or someone on here. People with planted aquariums have and sell it all the time


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry, I meant buy java moss from Amazon but not the same product. You see, I have a nice little giftcard I want to use! Thanks though!


----------

